# Loves his bath time!



## LaggyBunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricochet is obsessed with his baths. Especially his foot baths. I use an old bathtub that I bath my dogs in. He gets all happy and lets me do pretty much anything I want to him. He does not appreciate me taking him out of the bath though.

Pictures are unfortunately grainy.










This one is my favorite. He is so tiny!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Curious little explorer!


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine loves baths too!
Martin patiently waiting for bath water







Martin getting his back rinsed off by mommy







And finally, the post-bath towel wrap aka he falls asleep in a towel and I get to steal a snuggle








Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LaggyBunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Martin is so adorable!


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks very much! So is your little guy 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm jealous! Snickers does not like baths. :\


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonton is sooo scared of water. She just wants to climb out of the tub every time. Half of the bath time is me picking her up and putting her back into the sink so I can scrub her little feet. 

If she doesn't like poopie feet baths so much, she should stop getting her feet all dirty. ):<


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

I've found treats and lots of rewarding after help with bath time. Talk to your little guy and don't leave him unattended-that's soothing.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LaggyBunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricochet likes little floating toys that he can shove/drag around in the foot bath. But he just naturally likes water I think. I often find him "playing" in his water bowl.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I think Wonton secretly holds in her poop until it's bath time, and then she just poops in the water. Anything to get out of water, right? Smart tactic, little one...Well played, well played.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

LittleWontonPoo said:


> I think Wonton secretly holds in her poop until it's bath time, and then she just poops in the water.


I know right? That is exactly what Snickers does!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

It is honestly quite frustrating. ): Having to pick up wet poop...Yuck! I basically have to transfer Wonton from tub to sink, and sink to tub every time I need to give her a wash, because she will poop multiple and separate times in the water. 

Jeebers, woman! She needs to learn to let go of all her bowel movements in one go! -shakes head-


----------

